# Musician Work in Italy??



## OzDoug64 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Australia and I'll be travelling to Macerata hopefully early next year to study at the university as an exchange student. I am a guitar teacher and have 20+ years experience in bands as a bass player / lead guitarist.

My question is which cities have a very healthy music scene for bands?
As well as teaching english and guitar I am really hoping to reside in a place where I can enjoy band work.

Are Italians open to having foreigners working with them? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eurozoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe Bologna?


----------



## Eugenio (Jul 26, 2011)

Dear OzDoug64,

yes, Bologna, is a city very active about music and similar; for example, do you know that Mozart, made an examination here, to be admitted in our Music Conservatory?

/SNIP/


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

I am looking for the same info, but I am a jazz and classical musician. Any info would be appreciated. We will probably live in Rome, but that may change.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Emmjay (Aug 2, 2011)

Macerata is a very nice little town mainly known for its presentation of Opera at the Sferisterio, which is an extraordinary outdoor venue. But it is on the east coast and not that close to many other big towns. But then all of Italy is full of towns which are full of music and musicians, so you should learn as much Italian as you can before you leave so you can discover what is here on your own. Italians are very welcoming of foreigners but sadly many of them only speak Italian.


----------

